# It's In Bloom!!!



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

This is the big curly plant (Aponogeton ulvaceus) I got from redclove, it's in bloom!


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Very cool looking plant! I need more flowery plants.  Congrats!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice Tabatha is that a pond plant.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> Very nice Tabatha is that a pond plant.


I'm sure that in Madagascar, it is. 
http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_viewer.php?id=103&filter=7

@gunnerx: I'm surprised it's bloomed so quickly, it hasn't been in the tank that long!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I read somewhere (perhaps erroneously) that the Ulvaceus die after blooming, so I've been religiously cutting off any blossoms that develop, but I kind of think I've been misinformed, but am too lazy to look it up further.
I'd be interested to see how it does after it's done blooming.

BTW, have you tried to self-pollinate the flowers to see what happens? I think it would be neat to see.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am pretty sure it does not die after blooming as we had them at my old work that bloomed often. None of them died and they actually did very well.

Tabatha... I have to beg you for any if you get babies off of that plant lol


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> I am pretty sure it does not die after blooming as we had them at my old work that bloomed often. None of them died and they actually did very well.
> 
> Tabatha... I have to beg you for any if you get babies off of that plant lol


I didn't realize these guy created plantlets, I'll have to look it up! Of course you can have a baby or 2 or 3 or however many you need, I owe you some!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am not really sure if they are blubs or plantlets....  Did i not call that flower.. A white V.. I rock. LOL

j/k j/k :3


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I just found a really cool thread on them with photos: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/general-aquarium-plants-discussions/48898-propagating-compact-aponogeton-aponogeton-ulvaceus.html


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well, I guess I'll stop cutting away the flower stems!!

Seems from that one guy, that they can self-pollinate. I guess I'll give it a try next time it flowers.

Great shots btw, Tabatha.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Well, I guess I'll stop cutting away the flower stems!!
> 
> Seems from that one guy, that they can self-pollinate. I guess I'll give it a try next time it flowers.
> 
> Great shots btw, Tabatha.


I got lucky with that shot, I'm still learning how to use this big fancy camera. 

Think I'll give a whirl with pollinating it too.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

The only thing I've been able to get to flower underwater is anubias - interesting how so many readily flower when allowed to grow emersed!


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> I'm surprised it's bloomed so quickly, it hasn't been in the tank that long!


Happy plant indeed. It was dormant up until about 3 months ago, I don't know for how long. I'm guessing it was ready and waiting to burst out. It was nothing but the 'bulb' when I picked up the tank it was in. A few water changes and a proper planting depth, it began to grow almost immediately and never looked back. glad to see that continuing so smoothly.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Ohhh, it's pretty... I like it.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

> I got lucky with that shot, I'm still learning how to use this big fancy camera.


LOL... that is okay... I am still learning with the fancy one you sold me

Nice pics... and the flowers are nice... had them a long time back... once they start they won't stop


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

KnaveTO said:


> LOL... that is okay... I am still learning with the fancy one you sold me
> 
> Nice pics... and the flowers are nice... had them a long time back... once they start they won't stop


Wooo hooo! I don't have a problems with that (blooming all the time)!

I was wondering why I hadn't seen any photos from you.  I miss that camera, it was so much easier to use than the one we have now!!!  Now I have to mess around with shutter speed and F stops!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Starting to figure it out... and working on learning how to take pics with the manual focus as I get much better quality pics as well as closer in on the subject than I can with the auto focus settings.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

KnaveTO said:


> Starting to figure it out... and working on learning how to take pics with the manual focus as I get much better quality pics as well as closer in on the subject than I can with the auto focus settings.


I'd love to see some pictures! It really is a great camera!


----------

